# Sloan Auto Flush Toilet



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Job at Walmart today, Sloan auto flush toilet, sensor mount on back wall, problem, trip sensor and move away, toilet will start to flush then shuts off almost right away, push button and same thing occurs. 

So who knows what I did to fix this problem? No prize will be awarded to the 1st persons the tells me how I fixed it. :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Did you check the battery?
I assume you did, maybe its the circuits. We installed about 12 in a college once and had one that the circuit had gone bad. Can the sensor may be bad?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

No battery for this one, sensor works flawlessly.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Turned the flow up on the stop?? Just a guess. Or maybe trash in the diaphram.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

No battery? Hows it work then. All the ones I have installed had batteries


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Sensor is low voltage wire going to it. Stop was all the way on. 

Plumberman got it, but it was not trash in the diaphragm.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Or adjusted the range on the sensor....


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Sensor is low voltage wire going to it. Stop was all the way on.
> 
> Plumberman got it, but it was not trash in the diaphragm.


Still no prize huh?? lol


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

It was the diaphragm, it took a call to Sloan Tech support to get to the problem on this. !st thing he told me was to replace the diaphram, and sure enough when I got the old one out it was shot, Dropped a new on in and problem was fixed.

So this is just a little thing to remember if you come across a auto-flusher that shuts off almost right away when sensor is tripped, replace the diaphragm.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumberman, your prize is knowing that "U da man!"


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

USP45 said:


> Plumberman, your prize is knowing that "U da man!"


 :laughing: I still have alot to learn! From all of you guys who have been around for lot longer than me. I always check the diaphram in Flush valves, cause 9 times out of 10, at least for me. That is where the problem is.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I should had known that myself, but its been a while since I worked on one. These stores now days have a maintenance department that they have to call so they can call a plumber out!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I actully just replaced a bunch of Sloan Optimas in a church. They werent the wall mounts but the eye on top of the flush valve. Some of the diaphrams were shot, others the sensors were bad. I replaced them with the Zurn Easy Flush model. The only thing I didnt like about the sloans is they didint have a override button so you could manaully flush.
Just curious Ron how much do those diaphrams run? I know the ones I bout were over 30 bucks a piece.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

The Sloan rep told me that the selenoid needs to be replaced every 3 years on the Optima. I just installed 7 Zurn 1/8 gallon flush urinals. They flush really well. No piss stink, yet.


----------

